# Pulled Pork



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 25, 2018)

Well i finally got a chance to send this pork for a Sous Vide swim. It will bathe for 48 hours at 160(well i accidentally set it for 161 ) and hopefully it dont suck lol

I smoked it at 225 for 2.5 hours with hickory pellets then vacuum sealed it and put n fridge over night until i had time to send it for a long swim


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks like someone is going to enjoy a couple very good meals. Will be following your journey. I'm new to smoking with limited knowledge, but I have zero knowledge of Sous Vide.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 25, 2018)

been smoking for years and everything from burgers to two 250 pound hogs at the same time and now using a pellet smoker. I just got the Sous Vide cooker last week and this is my third time using it so im a rookie as well. But like anything else you cant learn unless you do it


----------



## old sarge (Feb 25, 2018)

That is certainly a novel approach.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm guessing it's not done yet!
Al


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 26, 2018)

lol nope not done AL



You got any suggestions or concerns about the way im going about it ??


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 28, 2018)

hey everyone i pulled it out at 20 hours because i had to leave to take my mom to an unexpected DR appointment. It pulled so easy im not sure why I would ever have to go for 48 hours but people so and its an experiment for another time.

It did not have the bark of what im used to seeing i dont ever wrap in the cooking process. But there were signs of it and I would assume its kinda like how it turns out for the folks that do wrap during the cooking process.

Even though the pics dont do it justice( because my phone sucks lol) it was super tender and juicy and plenty of color for amount of time it was actually in the smoker. 

I will try it again


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 28, 2018)

I've done the same but 165/24.  It was really good but as you mentioned, no bark.  Pulled really easy so 48 wouldn't be necessary at all.  I have a post with pictures on here somewhere about it.  Nice job, yours looks delicious.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 28, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> I've done the same but 165/24.  It was really good but as you mentioned, no bark.  Pulled really easy so 48 wouldn't be necessary at all.  I have a post with pictures on here somewhere about it.  Nice job, yours looks delicious.




thanks and ill lookup your post.


i think it could easily spend more time in the smoker. It will still lose its bark in the bath but would have more flavor and color


----------



## fatbastard09 (Mar 1, 2018)

I just got my Anova for Christmas, have only done one bone in pork butt so far with it but it came out pretty good.   However, I had it in the sous vide first and didn't smoke it.   The weather wasn't cooperating for a smoker that day so I ended up cooling it down in an ice bath and using the oven.  I put a nice coat of rub on it and put it in my convection oven at 275f for just under two hours.  I got some bark but I was worried I would be drying it out so I pulled it.  Turned out that was not a problem, it didn't come out dry at all.  That was a few weeks ago, I am planning on experimenting with two methods in March: 

1.  Sous vide, cool down, rub, then 2-3 hrs at 300F in the smoker
2.  Sous vide, cool down, rub, then hit it with a torch to caramelize the rub (my standard is heavy in sugar) and form some bark.

I have a couple big cooks coming up starting in April so I need to figure out if this pre-cook sous vide style and smoke onsite is going to work out.


----------

